# Belt Loop Lead !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Got a 2' one for PIKE this spring 4 Doves & field trials - he is turning 6 this year - WISH I got 1 when he was 1yr old - PIKE is pretty good ! - but when you put him around a bunch of pups & guns - he is past the point of ready 2 go - the lead gives me 2 hands free 4 gun & dove bucket - a calm walk 2 blind 4 trials - the short hands free lead puts him in the HEEL mode - must V MAGIC !!!!!! LOL try one at a year old - PS - we did do a lot of walks together this summer getting him ready !!!!!


----------

